# For those that have adopted...



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

For those of you that have adopted a Golden, what information do you wish you had the most about your Golden that you may not have now? If given a choice, and you could get only one piece of information, what would it be? For example, would you really love to know their real birthday, would you like to know what their real name was, or maybe something like knowing what their life prior to you was like?

For me, I guess of all the things to get knowing their real birthday would be my first pick.

So if you could what one piece of information that you are missing would you love to have from a Golden that you have adopted?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I didn't adopt Tucker, but I got him around his first birthday. I would like to see a photo of him as a pup and know if he had a favorite toy...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'd want the pedigree, out of plain old curiousity, since I am fairly familiar with a lot of Golden pedigrees (including the not great ones that often end up in rescue).


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I would like to know how Jasper's breeder kept his dogs and puppies and if that is why Jasper is so timid.

I would like to know who Danny's breeder was so I could tell him about Danny's heart defect and hopefully he would not breed the parents again.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I guess it would be what their life was like before they came to me. I've always said if I could be granted one wish, it would be to be able to talk to each of my dogs for 10 minutes so I could better try and understand them so I could be a better mother to them. Second would be their birthdate.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'd love to know her real birthday, but even more than that, i'd love to have photos of her as a puppy. i guess i'm interested in her early life, but it's probably best that i don't know the specifics of how she was abused.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

As for my 3 rescues, I know there b-days, where there from have there papers etc, Abbie and Cruiser I got as puppies and Hootie was a 1 1/2. I would have like to have picture of Hootie as a pup.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It would be hard not to have pics of your golden as a pup or know their birthday.
But it is absolutely amazing you have adopted and rescued!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

jealous1 said:


> I guess it would be what their life was like before they came to me. I've always said if I could be granted one wish, it would be to be able to talk to each of my dogs for 10 minutes so I could better try and understand them so I could be a better mother to them. Second would be their birthdate.


If it were only one thing--it would have to be what there life was like before we adopted him. Jordie was a rescue--got him from Almost Heaven GRRS; he originally came there from Ohio. But we know nothing of his history. He has his quirks and has a personality quite different from Atticus. If we know what he went through and how he was treated, I think we could use that info to be better parents--and to know, if little else, why he reacts like he has in certain situations.

I know he doesn't have a pedigree and I really don't need to know when his birthday was; we use the day we got him (Memorial Day) as his birthday.

SJ


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I would like to know about Tia's life as a breeding dog in a puppy mill, and her birthday.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I got very lucky with Caue and have baby pictures, video, history, pedigree, shot records and more.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm with the pictures of them when they were puppies and Libby's real birthday, or at least the year right. When I got her I was told one year and the vet papers said another year, so misinformation in my book is a no-no.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

thankfully I have puppy pictures of Tysen and know his real birthdate and have actually met his prior parents-I would want to know more detail about his life before me though. Just the daily routine stuff like playing habits and what funny thing did he do when he wanted to play etc.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I would want to know what their life was like with their previous owners. It would explain some of their behaviors and would help me understand how to help them overcome some fears and problem behaviors.

I'm lucky, both of my guys were owner releases to the rescue and I received detailed information about both in the adoption packet. My older guy Barkley was taken by his owner to a vet for euthanasia due to severe allergies and skin infections. The vet got the owner to sign him over to GRRNT. He spent almost a year recovering in foster care before we adopted him and he blessed our lives. He was microchipped before and when the paperwork changes came we discovered Barkley and I share the same birthday-- a nice surprise. I really want to know how bad his neglect and abuse was in his prior home. 
My younger guy Toby came with his AKC papers, his parents papers and copies of their registrations/clearances and a picture of his mom and dad. I love it because I see the resemblance he has to his parents! I was able to contact the breeder his prior owners bought him from and learned a bit about his parents and the prior owners. I understand his obsession with balls, water and all things athletic and why his prior owners gave him up (his high energy). GRRNT also has owners releasing dogs fill out a sheet about their dogs and that helps the adopters understand more about their new family members. Based on everything in my adoption packet I strongly suspect Toby was beaten, most likely with a hair brush as he runs away whenever the brush comes out. I would like to know the exact degree of his prior abuse. He was lucky--his family turned him over to rescue at 5 months of age so he didn't endure too much, just enough to create some behaviors we still deal with from time to time.
We celebrate adoption anniversaries and birthdays in our house and I'm grateful we know the birth dates of both pups.
We believe both dogs deserved new post-rescue names that would not remind them of their previous lives so both are sporting different names from before their rescue.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Would liove to know more about Miss Happy's former family and life, but the humane society didn't have any info to give to Dirk's Fund, however, she is doing terrific and we are enjoying her so much.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We have an adopted springer that we got from ESRA here in Dallas. We know his actual birthday, that his original owners called him Ranger, and that he was a pet store impulse buy as a little one. When he became an active springer he was tossed out in the back yard. When ESRA got him, he was literally on death's door with hemolytic anemia. I guess what I would want is not practical..... WHY would anyone treat a dog that way and why would you wait so long before getting help??? Some pics of him as a little pup would be great, but I don't think I would ever want contact with those people. We, too, decided a new name for a new start in life. He is a great joy to us and def. our baby boy..... even though he'll be 4 in March.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sheesh - I probably don't need to know but...
1. Tramp - why did he have pellets all through his dear sweet body?
2. Boomer - Why didn't you want the best, smartest dog in the world?
3. Chance - why was he so scared (even of overpasses)?
4. Copper - Why did he have a chain embeded in his neck?
But most of all I'd like to say "Stupid, you missed out on some great time and unconditional love - your loss, my gain"


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> 4. Copper - Why did he have a chain embeded in his neck?


That's hard to read. I'm so sorry for Copper, but I bet things are better now


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd like to know their real birthdays, and have their puppy pictures.


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

We adopted Tundra 7 months ago at the age of 11 months. He came with his shot record so we knew his birthday. He was surrendered by a family with 4 kids and two other goldens and I know that the kids were crying when they gave him to the shelter (this was in a neighboring town and our animal adoption center was there looking for dogs to bring back to our town...this was a high kill shelter). I wish they had given information about his life and why they were giving him up...although I suspect he was just one too many dogs. Someone did a good job crate training him and he was housebroken. If we even look like we're getting ready to leave, he just goes in his crate. He's just a sweetheart....not a high energy golden which was what we wanted (we're in our 50's). But he definitely needs and gets his 3-5 miles a day.... Hopefully we'll move in the next 6 months and we'll be looking to adopt/rescue him a friend....he hasn't met a dog or person he doesn't like!


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

What a great question! As you all know, we've been consumed with just getting our new arrival (it's been just over 2 weeks now) settled and feeling better. She is already a great joy, and a few questions have entered my mind. I called AVID to see who her chip was registered to as I assumed it done by the rescue or shelter she originally came from. When the AVID lady came on the phone, she said "Please hold while I contact the owner." OMG - it was so surreal. I was stunned - and said, "Um, *wait,* I mean, um, I know it's probably not ok to ask this, but um, could you see what her birthdate is?" 

That's about all I could get out, and the nice AVID lady said very kindly, "I can tell you that . . " and gave me her birthdate! I was so excited. Then she placed me on hold. A MILLION things crossed my mind while I was on hold, thinking the owner was just on the other side of the phone line, but that's as close as I'll ever get. The AVID lady came back on and said the owner will fax the necessary paper, etc. BUT - wow - I wish I could have talked to them - even just to say she has a good home - but I guess that assumes they care? I'll never know.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I've known Cedar since he was 5 months old - and he's in all our Christmas pictures even tho he wasn't ours then. What I'd really like to know is about the health of his sire & dam & his pedigree


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd really like to know just how small the crate was that Finn was kept in and why. It had to be pretty darned small to cause a rotated pelvis! After they answered the question, then I would happily lock them in a small room and leave....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I like to know Chewies history, we got him at 7 month and he is still nut's j/k, he is a really good boy just a little nut's! LOL


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

ALL WE KNOW ABOUT OUR ADOPTED GOLDEN MIX, HONEY, IS THAT SHE WAS ONE HOUR FROM BEING GASSED AT THE COUNTY POUND WHEN THE TINY LOCAL ALL BREED RESCUE TOOK HER. EVERY "GAS DAY" THEY GO GET 2-4 DOGS THEY THINK THEY CAN FIND HOMES FOR tHEY SAID SHE WAS "RIGHT AT A YEAR OLD" AND OUR VET AGREED. WE MADE HER ADOPTION DAY, DEC. 7, 2002 HER OFFICIAL FIRST BIRTHDAY. WE DO KNOW THAT SHE WAS HOUSE BROKE, SHE LOVED KIDS AND OTHER DOGS, AND NOT SCARED OR NERVOUS OF ANYTHING, SO APPARENTLY HAD BEEN LOVED AND NOT ABUSED.

I WOULD LOVE TO KNOW HOW SHE ENDED UP IN THE COUNTY POUND. PICKED UP RUNNING LOOSE OR OWNER TURNED OVER....PERHAPS A NAVY FAMILY MVOING TO ANOTHER BASE. I HAVE LEANRED THAT MANY JUST LEFT DOGS IN YARDS, CAT IN HOUSES WHEN THEY MOVED KNOWING THE LAND LORD WOULD BE AROUND SOON AND FIND THEM. WHY HAD SHE NOT BEEN ON HEART WORM PREVENTION-----SHE HAD HEART WORMS WHEN WE ADOPTED HER AND WE HAD HER TREATED. AND IF POSSIBLE, WHAT KIND OF SIGHTHOUND IS I HER BACKGROUND. I COULD SEE IT AND SO COULD MY VET AND THE TECHS. HE FIGURES A TAD F REYHOUND, WHIPPET, SALUKI, ETC. THO MANY DO TAKE HER FOR FULL GOLDEN, KNOWING GOLDENS, YOU CAN SEE THE SIGHT HOUND IN HER.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I guess I would like to know how Lily was treated as a puppy. She's so very submissive and hides when I correct Fergus with a firm "no" (it's hard to correct one and not have the other think you are talking to them!). She's such a sweet tempered dog, I wonder if they were too firm with her.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

When we got Bella we had her papers we had her basket her lead her collar. The only thing they never sent us was a picture as a pup.

I would give up all of the above to know what she looked like.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I'd like to meet Pudden's parents, and I'd like to know if she had siblings and where they are now...and sooo many other things.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This entire thread is interesting to read. It's probably a very good thing many of us are not able to speak to the owners releasing them or dumping them, in many of the cases, because many of us might be tempted to give them a dose of their own medicine so to speak.

I would like the ability to send a letter or email (without giving out personal information) to the prior owners to let them know what a wonderful life the dog they gave up is now living. To the medical doctor who let my Barkley get in such terrible shape--shame on you and I hope you diagnose and treat your human patients better. Yes, he has allergies and yes, they consume a lot of our time, but he is worth every minute of it. To see him come running, tail wagging, smiling when you call him makes me know he has forgotten his prior mistreatment. To the people who released my Toby--thank you for realizing so quickly he wasn't going to work out in your family and thank you for calling rescue instead of putting him on the streets or in the backyard. While he still has some permanent issues most likely from abusive discipline, he is loved, loves us dearly and is spoiled rotten.

Before this area had golden rescues we adopted a young 4 month old puppy from a suburban animal shelter. The shelter employees said he was rescued off the streets by a veterinarian, nursed through parvo and taken to this shelter because they had a good adoption program. He was immediately adopted by a family, who quickly returned him claiming he was not housebroken (duh--he's only 4 months old). I wish I had asked for the veterinarian's name to send them a big THANKS for saving him. I also wish I had gone back to the shelter a few months later to thank them for the socialization the employees gave him while at the shelter. The staff told me he was a favorite of theirs and they would take him out of his cage and play with him at all hours because he was so much fun. All that handling resulted in a very friendly highly social boy. I wish I could let the first adopters know he was housebroken (NEVER an accident), he just needed to be let outside at regular intervals! Yes, we had some nights when we got up and he just chased bugs, but he was the most perfect, loving, gentle, friendly and sweet dog anyone could ask for and we enjoyed 13+ wonderful years with him. 

You know what they say, someone's trash is another's treasure. I've been lucky getting pure gold from someone's else's discards!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I know a fair amount of Hogan's background, and at one point his second owner had joined the board here and recognized him, She even gave me some more details of Hogan to fill in some of the blanks.... Hogan's birthday she only knew the month and year, which she got from Hogan's first owner.

Liam I am not sure I want to know who his previous owner were. Liam was found on some city streets and was all skin & bones. The shelter guesses he may have been living on the streets for about a month. However he was already house trained and had/has the sweetest disposition. He even knew basic commands. I can tell Liam was loved and probably spoiled in his previous home. My guess is he got out some how and got lost. For whatever reasons his other owners could not find him. If this is true, I would feel heart broken for them and especially if they missed him. For this reason I would just rather know what Liams real birthday is and not know what his previous life was like (unless the previous owners never knew I was going to be given Liams history)


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Great thread Rob!

First, I'd love to know Hunter's birthday. We were told he was 3/4 when we picked him up, but the girl never provided the papers she promised. He's getting so white faced that I'd really just love to know his true age to celebrate it properly.

Also, I'd love the chance to know how he was raised/trained. He's a very sneaky dog and when he has something he shouldn't or when he doesn't want something taken away, he runs and hides, and *might* even try to protect it if it's high-value enough. After 1 1/2 years together he's getting a little better, but I'm still waiting for the day when he sees that giving things to me is a good thing, not bad. Otherwise, he's quite submissive... I can't even get him into a proper 'down' - he always wants to go into belly rub mode when I tell him down.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I have really enjoyed every story here. I've not had the privilege of adopting but my daughter adopted a mix from Lab Rescue last summer. He's 7 years old, was an owner surrender, had surgery to remove a growth, and was neutered just before adoption. She doesn't have a good medical history on him other than he was up to date on shots. She doesn't know why the growth was removed or if it was cancerous. She's assuming not...he seems very healthy. He must have lived with cats because he LOVES them. He does bite, which wasn't in his records either. He's bitten several people, not severely, and she's working with her Vet to learn more about 'why'. These bites occurred during a first meeting with each person. He has issues with anyone approaching him from behind or touching his rear. The Vet thinks it could be because of the growth he had removed and pain issues there, though he shows no signs of pain now. He really is an adorable mystery. He looks like a mini-Golden. Possibly a Cocker/Daschund Mix with some Gold thrown in. He now loves the people he bit, he just had to trust them to be near his hind end. Thankfully my daughter has no children, few visitors, and 2 cats, in Conway's world.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I would like to know more about their past and the reason that they were given up. Both of my rescues came up north from Louisianna so I really don't know anything about either of their histories....not even their actual age.

For Vanilla I would like to know if she was abused or if it is just her nature to be so-o-o submissive.

For Nash I would like to know if he was lost (he can leap tall fences in a single bound :no or if he was given up because he is such a playful guy. He is a dog that definitely needs another dog to play with.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I would like to know*

I would like to know if my Sweet Smooch, who's name was Bedlam when we rescued her, ever had a home before us, or was she wandering as a stray.

We don't know her birthday-the Golden Ret. Rescue thought she was 16 mos. old, so we made her Birthday Valentine's Day!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

We adopted Katie when she was 10, and she passed at 15. the one thing I wish I'd known was whether she'd ever had puppies. When we met I was pregnant,and her tail went wild when she snuffled my belly. Then when my child was born she was the best nursery dog every, accompanying me for every diaper change and bottle. I always wondered if she'd had a pup of her own. She loved mine

For Maggie, who we adopted when she was 12ish, i always wondered what her life was like with her previous people. She came to us deaf and atrophied, and i wondered how life had been for her.
Sarah


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

For Buddy: I'd want to know what his life was like before us; Why he's scared of newspapers and dish towels? Why he's scared of cats? And his actual birthday and age. I'm also real curious as to how he ever ended up in a shelter?

For Peaches: I'd want to know her real birthday, and I'd love to see her parents and see if her mom was as small as her.

For Peanut: I really would just like to smack the person who thinks a puppy is ok to run the neighborhood alone and be locked in a crate in a basement! grrrrrrr


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Luke: I would like to know how his owners were ever able to say he was $100 or free to a good home. I'd like to know which kennel they bought him from, as I would like to get a Golden puppy at some point that is related to him. He is such a sweetheart and has the best temperament. I'd also like to know how his owners could have done so much damage in six short months (assuming they got him at 8 weeks - he was 8 months when I got him) that he couldn't trust anybody, he wouldn't look you in the eye, he was terrified of EVERYTHING, etc. 

Maggie: I got her directly from her old owners (her "breeder"). They had kept her to breed, but got bored with it after having a baby, so they let her out in the backyard without a lead on. I'd like to know if they're any better at raising kids than they were at dogs.

Tucker: I have spoken with Tucker's previous owner, who is an absolute dolt, to be honest. I would like to ask them, though, if they'd be willing to buy me a new leather couch since he chewed up mine after they tied him to my porch, haha.  

Heidi: I'd like to know her old owners' address...so I could run them over with my car.  Haha, yeah...I know that is bad, but her story is so sad and she was just...broken when I first got her. She had no spirit left whatsoever. Now she is an absolutely wonderful girl with a heart full of gold. She is like my little shadow.

I would love to have puppy pics of all of them, and I would love to know what happened to all of Heidi's pups. I'd love to see pictures of them.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I wish I had pictures of Dillon as a puppy.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

All we know about our angel Laura is this: She was surrendered to our local animal shelter with a chain that was about 10 feet long connected to her collar. Her teeth were worn down from chewing on the chain. I wonder if she was an outdoor dog for a short time, because when we got her she was house trained. She was surrendered by campers at a campground. They found her running loose with the chain still attached to her collar. We often wonder if she was lost or left behind by a family. She loved kids. Laura was really submissive and crouched down when you lifted your arms because she thought she would be struck. I almost don't want to know her past. We got to enjoy her unconditional love for so many years. It was our gain, she was a bright light in our lives.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My Smooch*

My Smooch was rescued from David R. Lee shelter in Chicago-they gassed-don't know if they still do. If it weren't for Beth and Golden Opportunities, which is now defunct, she and another female Golden Ret. Would not be alive.
Beth fostered Smooch and when we applied to adopt Beth did a home visit and then told us we could make an appt. to come see some of the dogs for adoption. Even though her name was BEDLAM AND she was 16 months old and WILD CHILD is an understatement we adopted her and have loved her all this time-she will be 10 years old on Sat., Valentine's day!

I suppose I'd like to know if Smooch ever had a home in the first year of her life, or was she just a sad girl wandering the streets of Chicago trying to survive. Either way, though, Smooch gave us the unconditional love almost immediately and became a part of our family from the minute we laid eyes on her. Snobear was 5 mos. when we adopted Smooch and they ADORE ONE ANOTHER!!!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

I often wonder what Sierra was like with the former owners, she's so good in the house, doesn't get into any mischief when she's alone, does get excited when I come home and then runs back in forth. But is very well behaved for the most part. I just have issue with her on our walks, she definitely wants to be the pack leader then.
I'm lucky I know the breeder (who got her back from the other owners) so i have a little info.
But haven't figured out what was so bad about her.
Maybe she's different with me. She's definitely thinner, as we walk 2x a day for about hour each if the weather permits.
KarenP


----------



## schultze1000 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd like to know what idiot mistreated this beautiful loving animal. Seriously After we had him for about six months it finally dawned on me that someone had him surgically treated so he couldn't bark. Which is why he always "Squeeked" at the mailman.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Real birthday without a doubt. I've always wanted to know each of the packs real birthdays over the years - I celebrate their BDay on the 1st of whatever month I adopted them but knowing the exact date my wonderful kids came to be would be wonderful.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I would love to know where Milly came from/what her life was like before me. What her old name was. See photos of her as a puppy. And, I'd also love to know how old she actually is--don't really need the exact birthday, but a year would be nice.

Pretty much, I'd love to know everything about her! But, this is the order of importance to me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thought of more*

I adopted twice, once a Samoyed Female named Munchkin, she was very scared and shy and the second time my Smooch, rescued Female Golden Ret.-16 mos. when we rescued her and now Smooch is 10 years old. Smooch is terrified of thunderstorms.

I would like to know what scared Munchkin and Smooch so much-were they abused?


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I would like to know what Mitchell's life was before he was surrendered to the shelter. Why was he surrendered? Were his health issues the reason why this sweetie was given up, or was he treated badly to cause his issues which are all anxiety based? 

But in the long run it doesn't matter, we found each other, love each other, what ever he went thru in the past brought him to us, to be loved and give love.


----------

